# 3rd Annual Wisconsin/Illinois Tournament Postponed (See pg3)



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 6, 2012)

I've sent in the information for the 2012 WI/IL Tinboats.net Tournament! This is the third year for the event, and it's Illinois' turn to host. It was earlier decided that the venue would be Clinton Lake, Clinton IL on May 19th. Start time is 6:30am-3:00pm. The launch will take place at the Weldon Ramp, due to regulations in place that will not allow tournaments to go out of the camp ground boat ramp on our date.

Format – This tournament/get together will have something for everyone. Fishing starts at 6:30am and runs till 3:00pm. After the fishing tournament, we will hold a well deserved potluck (according to the tournament permit, all fish caught during the tournament must be released). Entry fee is only $20 per boat- payouts are 100%! Doorprizes are guaranteed! There are 2 divisions – Bass and Crappie. Entry to the tournament automatically enters you in both categories. 


Bass – The bass portion is going to weigh the top 3 bass only. To win ‘BIG BASS’, your biggest catch must be brought to the weigh in to be weighed, recorded, and released by a tournament official (me). I expected a lot of lunkers for the pictures!

Crappie – The crappie portion of the tournament will be decided by the total weight of 5 (yes only five) fish. They must be brought to the weigh in alive and healthy where they will be weighed, recorded, and released. 

BIG Bass – The sponsors edition of the Big Bass Contest...If you catch the winning BIG Bass on a sponsors bait or lure, you will win DOUBLE the amount in the Big Bass Pot 

Camping/Hotels –

https://www.reserveamerica.com/camping/Clinton_Lake_State_Recreation_Area/r/campgroundDetails.do?contractCode=IL&parkId=451791&topTabIndex=CampingSpot

Camping reservations (Starting at $20) are open and can be made online at the link above. I have reserved site #26, Group G. I would suggest any sites in Group G, specifically 18-23, all in close proximity to each other (good for keeping an eye on gear) and are electric sites with campfires allowed. They also allow RV and Trailer camping, in addition to tents.

I know not everyone enjoys camping out so if you want to stay in a hotel, just google Clinton, IL hotels and you should be set.

Other Information - 
To bring live fish to the weigh-in, you must have some method to keep the fish alive. 
There is no horsepower limit on the lake. 
There are no lake fees out of the boat launch.
If you’d like to come but don’t want to tow your boat, let me know and maybe we can hook you up with another tinboater for the day.
The closest airport is Bloomington (BMI) and has daily connecting flights from Chicago.

Contact Info - Contact me via private message or here to confirm entry - before the tournament I’ll send you my cell phone if you have any questions. You can register for the tournament up to the morning of, but if you are late, you might be left on the docks. Also feel free to post here if you want to let others know you’re coming. 

To ensure we are not exclusive, we are opening this up to all tinboaters\family\friends who want to make the trip - as long as we stay under 19 boats, we are good to go. 

*Currently the following members have confirmed entry via Private Message (PM) as of 4/2:

BYOB Fishing
wasilvers

If you're wanting to confirm entry, please PM me...Thanks!*

As always, this is subject to change at any time, for any reason. Hope to see you there!


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 8, 2012)

YES!!! I tenativly have permission to go!!!-though I'll be paying the price for it later ;


----------



## ChitownBasser (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I've never been in any kind of tournament or meet up. Is there a deadline to sign up? My boat is a couple weeks from water ready.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 8, 2012)

You can show up the day of. No worries about not having the boat ready, I'm sure you can ride along with someone.

One thing I didn't mention was cost. $20/boat is probably fair, and an optional big bass @ $5.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 9, 2012)

Quick question, do you know of any reason we can't launch near the campsite then boat to the Weldon ramp? Guess I don't know how far it is, and google didn't show me on the map.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 9, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Quick question, do you know of any reason we can't launch near the campsite then boat to the Weldon ramp? Guess I don't know how far it is, and google didn't show me on the map.




I think it's probably close to three miles between the two ramps. Two different basins. But, I can't see why that would be a problem at all. The impression I got by reading the paperwork was that they didn't want big gatherings assembling inside of the campground during the quiet hours, which run until 7am. Makes sense I guess..


----------



## po1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Couple of questions who are the sponsors, would like to try out their baits ahead of time. And do striped bass qualifiy.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 16, 2012)

po1 said:


> Couple of questions who are the sponsors, would like to try out their baits ahead of time. And do striped bass qualifiy.




The current board sponsors that are selling fishing lures are:

Get Five Lures
Crappielures.com
JD Baits
Tin Head Jigs

I'll pony up the bonus if one of the sponsors' baits are used to catch the Big Bass.


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

BYOB,
I can throw in a couple of TinBoats shirts for prizes/giveaways if you want. Let me know.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 16, 2012)

Jim said:


> BYOB,
> I can throw in a couple of TinBoats shirts for prizes/giveaways if you want. Let me know.




That would be great Jim, Thank You!

One of these days, it would be great to see you at one of these events!


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

BYOB Fishing said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > BYOB,
> ...



I know man, I know.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 19, 2012)

Last time I was on clinton was 20 years ago with a 455 olds jet boat, tubing.

Do you think it would be doable with just trolling motors? Is there fishing pretty close to the ramp in other words? I probably still won't have a gas motor by then.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 20, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> Last time I was on clinton was 20 years ago with a 455 olds jet boat, tubing.
> 
> Do you think it would be doable with just trolling motors? Is there fishing pretty close to the ramp in other words? I probably still won't have a gas motor by then.


The first tourey was won without only trollng motor power


----------



## po1 (Mar 20, 2012)

> Do you think it would be doable with just trolling motors? Is there fishing pretty close to the ramp in other words? I probably still won't have a gas motor by then.



I'd do without hesitation. Just be prepared: fully charged battery, spare battery(fully charged), and cell phone with some of the guys telephone #'s in case of trolling motor failure or unexpected bad weather moving in.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep, it can be done. There is a nice set of coves to the south west, and riprap banks to the north, and a bridge to the east. All can be accessed by trolling motor.


----------



## JFDBasser (Mar 26, 2012)

Might try to make it. I LOVE Clinton. Can I bring my bassboat  hehe.... that lake can get rough. Guess it will be a good test for my 16'er.


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if the campground has cabins or if there are any motels anywhere close? I can't pull my camper and boat and I'm not sure if we want tent it.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 26, 2012)

fishingmich said:


> Does anyone know if the campground has cabins or if there are any motels anywhere close? I can't pull my camper and boat and I'm not sure if we want tent it.



If nothing real close the bigger towns aren't that far away on the interstates 20-30 miles. College towns lots of hotels. Bloomington/Normal, Champaign/Urbana, Decatur, even Springfield.


----------



## po1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Good place to stay is Days Inn in Farmers city, IL at I-74 exit 159. big parking lot reasonable rates and about 15-20 minutes from the lake. I stay there about five years ago while fishing clinton lake on vaction. Stopped there several times while driving a big rig.


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks po! That helps a lot. If it looks like there's gonna be a good enough turnout, I think me and my boy will be there! It should be fun!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 27, 2012)

Clinton has several hotels, and it's only about 10 miles away from the launch.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 29, 2012)

Reservations are made! I selected G25 since it looked somewhat close to a boat dock - or the water anyway. Maybe be able to catch a catfish for a fish fry on Saturday! 

Sorry it's not in the suggested area, but it's close to BYOB - since he won a few years back, I'll be able to spy on what he pre-rigs his rods with :twisted: 

Looking forward to this event, hope we can get a full crew there!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds good! I believe all of those sites in G are on the same loop, so we'll all be close.

So far, it's just me and wasilvers confirmed....

So, if youre interested in coming please shoot me a PM and I'll put you on the list.


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 7, 2012)

For hotels, the Sunset Inn in Clinton is pretty nice. Good pool area, nothing like a soak after a long day on the water.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 8, 2012)

Can we do an Ohio version next? My MINNOWTAUR is finally ready for battle!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 8, 2012)

Won a B.A.S.S. Federation Nation tournament on Clinton yesterday... Took big bass also. Crankbait bite was on! Hopefully it wil be similar conditions for the Tinboats tournament!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 9, 2012)

BYOB Fishing said:


> Won a B.A.S.S. Federation Nation tournament on Clinton yesterday... Took big bass also. Crankbait bite was on! Hopefully it wil be similar conditions for the Tinboats tournament!



We'll be sure to check your livewell before the Tourney starts. :roll: 

Seriously....Congrats. No pictures? How big was the big bass?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 9, 2012)

fender66 said:


> BYOB Fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Won a B.A.S.S. Federation Nation tournament on Clinton yesterday... Took big bass also. Crankbait bite was on! Hopefully it wil be similar conditions for the Tinboats tournament!
> ...




The big one, in my left hand, was 5.03. Total weight was 12.57 lbs. Not bad for a 3-fish limit!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## fender66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Now we're talking....those are some nice fish! Congrats again!


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 10, 2012)

Very Nice Catch! But you have to leave some big ones in there for May  

Edit: or better yet, go ahead and fish all your honey holes early


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 10, 2012)

Those were from the other end of the lake. I've got plenty more spots I can use to take your money...

:twisted:


----------



## fishingmich (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm down for an Ohio tournament!


----------



## Dragonman (Apr 18, 2012)

Wish I could come join the fun but..... The wife and I are taking the kids to the ST. Louis Zoo that day with a group from my TKD class.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 19, 2012)

We're a month away from the get together...so far only two members are planning on attending. If you're wanting to come, please	PM me...


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 20, 2012)

My ? would be- Where is the Weldon ramp in relation to the campground? I Googled the lake and can't find the ramp. Doesn't show names. I only found the Clinton Lake Marina.


----------



## ChitownBasser (Apr 20, 2012)

Is the ramp at the Clinton Lake State Rec Area?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry for the late response. The campground doesn't allow tournaments to go out of it's boat ramp at the time of year we'll be staying there, so that's why we'll need to go to the other ramp. You can easily launch your boat Friday night, and beach it near the campsite, and then drive it to the other ramp the next morning. It's about a 4 mile ride up the lake. Or, if you wanted, you can trailer your boat and drive to that ramp, about a 10min ride by car. The Weldon ramp is located along Rt. 48, on the south side of the bridge. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Matt


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Matt. I thought that may be the ramp,but wasn't sure.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 24, 2012)

No problem.

I received the tournament permit in the mail today. So far only two confirmed members, and a couple of maybes. Get your name in soon or I'll have to invite some local ringers to make sure wasilvers knows which of the two states has better fisherman...

Matt


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 24, 2012)

Bring em on! I'm just getting my tackle boxes ready here. Quick question since I can't do any sort of pre-fishing, what is the normal water clarity there? Are we talking clear green? Stained? Mississippi Mud color?

Can't wait!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 24, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Bring em on! I'm just getting my tackle boxes ready here. Quick question since I can't do any sort of pre-fishing, what is the normal water clarity there? Are we talking clear green? Stained? Mississippi Mud color?
> 
> Can't wait!



Usually stained, although it seemed a little clearer than normal back at the beginning of April, but I havent been there in a few weeks.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (May 6, 2012)

Since there are so many things going on this time of year, with the weather heating up, graduations, sports, etc., we've decided to postpone the tournament until the late summer/fall. We'll probably need to have a different venue than clinton lake, as the 100 degree water temps probably won't help our catch rate, but I'll work to find another location and post some info soon. 

Thanks again!

Matt


----------



## fishingmich (May 7, 2012)

Maybe if the tourney lake was a little farther north, the water temps would be a little lower. Is Clinton Lake a power plant lake? Is that why the temps are so high?


----------



## Dragonman (May 7, 2012)

BYOB Fishing said:


> Since there are so many things going on this time of year, with the weather heating up, graduations, sports, etc., we've decided to postpone the tournament until the late summer/fall. We'll probably need to have a different venue than clinton lake, as the 100 degree water temps probably won't help our catch rate, but I'll work to find another location and post some info soon.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Matt


 If you all are changing up the date I just may be able to join you guys, Of course if there is any camping involved I would be required to bring the family. I have only Fished for bass a few times and really dont have the Equipment for Bassin but I would enjoy meeting some of you in person.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 12, 2012)

Heck Dragonman,you already have the most important equipment- Boat and rod&reel. All you really need is a pack of 3/0 hooks(EWG),a pack of 1/4oz bullet weights, and a pack of soft plastics(your choice)= $15.

Later in the year is better for me also,with starting a new job and Grandson's graduation.


----------



## Dragonman (May 12, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> Heck Dragonman,you already have the most important equipment- Boat and rod&reel. All you really need is a pack of 3/0 hooks(EWG),a pack of 1/4oz bullet weights, and a pack of soft plastics(your choice)= $15.
> 
> Later in the year is better for me also,with starting a new job and Grandson's graduation.




I hear ya man, I will see what I can put together by the time by the time this trip is set up. I would love to try. If this trip materializes, It would be my wife, 4 kids and myself and I'm sure we would camp the whole weekend I hope that would not be a problem.


----------



## wasilvers (May 14, 2012)

Ouch, out $25 for cancelling the reservations.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (May 16, 2012)

wow, they only charged me $5..


----------

